# ok the chick is here



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok a friend has fostered a babywith hereis the chick i named it sunshine i did a small feeding to see if it would eat well boy does it love her food she is the grandbaby to stretch and sparkles she is a lutino split to wf


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awwwww she is as cute as ! Cute baby.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a cute baby...I love babies!!!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

What beautiful little baby.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Very very cute!!!


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh how cute! I can't get over how fast they grow.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty baby girl


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well she has gained 26 grams since she has been with me


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable. Sunshine suits her. She looks like she has a sunny, happy look.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is this weeks pics i did find out that she hatched the 20th of last month so that makes her 3 weeks old and she weighs 84 grams 

sunshine


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awwwww she's a stunner. What a cutie.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well at the moment she is a little over weight for her age but i,m not worried


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Allen you are doing a wonderful job with Sunny. I'm glad you were able to take her on such short notice, as you know with my work schedule hand feeding for me was simply out of the question and since she was going to you anyways i'm glad we were able to expediate the process. Now the waiting begins to see whatmy new chick will look like. By the way for those of you who know allen and his birds sunny is the grand baby of stretch and sparkles little boy and my fourth bird Skittles


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are some updated pics of sunshine


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like she may end up with a slight bald spot, but she is lovely nonetheless! I love lutinos!! =]


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

a further update on sunshine she is starting to eat some seed now which would explain why she don,t want to eat as much formula she now weighs 83 grams and just today she has started to try and fly i do have seed on the bottom of the cage and if i have sprey millet in there she is right at it


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no it has been a while but here is sunshine fully weaned eating and drinking on her own

she is a real suck she loves to sit on your shoulder if you put her on your stomach she scoots right up to your shoulder flapping her wings


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

She is the cutest thing I've ever seen. I love how yelloe she is. The area I'm in, I can't find many beautiful mutations like that. They are either lutino, grey, or pied. I'm still searching for an albino, lol, they are my favorites! (something about albino things, I just love) hahaha


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl, she looks like my Liberty when she was small..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

kfelton0002 said:


> Looks like she may end up with a slight bald spot, but she is lovely nonetheless! I love lutinos!! =]


More then slight by the look of the newer photos. Unless she gets more feathers under the crest.


----------

